

A Comparison of Article Search APIs via Blinded Experiment and Developer Review - arabellatv
http://journal.code4lib.org/articles/7738

======
jrochkind1
I'm the author of this one.

I'm actually surprised that someone posted it to HN and that it's gotten some
upvotes. I would not have expected it be of much interest to this audience.

But I'm curious if anyone has anything to say about it (I have some
ambivalences myself)

